# Code editor - recommendation??



## marz (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm looking for a nice text editor to do all types of scripting - something like TextPad which I use at work on my PC.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  

TextPad if you're not familiar with it, does syntax highlighting, and you can import or create your own language syntax files and command files.

Thanks in advance!

Oh yeah - it's gotta be X - I just deleted my OS 9!


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 15, 2001)

It depends of which compiler I'm using.


----------



## slur (Dec 16, 2001)

This text editor keeps getting better and better. It's integrated with perl so you can run scripts right from the editor or use perl scripts as text filters. It does syntax highlighting in a variety of languages including perl and PHP. It has support for syntax highlighting extensions (i.e., MySQL). There's a free plugin for BBEdit called BBTidy that optimizes, formats, and analyzes HTML code. It has a built in FTP browser, supports egrep search and replace. It's the ultimate editor, and with all its amazing features remarkably well-designed. Geez, it even supports emacs key-bindings.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 1, 2002)

BBEdt!

Is there really anything else woth considering?

http://www.bbedit.com/


----------



## themacko (Jan 8, 2002)

Yeah man, I purchased BBedit back when I had to take a couple CS classes and it was perfect.  I still use it now to for my website .. can't life without it man.


----------



## rinse (Jan 9, 2002)

let's make it unanimous here...

BBEdit!

buy it. use it. love it.

these rock and they update it regularly.

there is even a downloadable demo to try it out.

www.barbones.com


----------



## LordCoven (Jan 9, 2002)

... but there is only one choice. You're right there! But that choice is Vi!! (well, ViM, to be precise).

(Lets start the editor wars all over again!! Hahahahahah!)

C


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LordCoven _
> *... but there is only one choice. You're right there! But that choice is Vi!! (well, ViM, to be precise).
> 
> (Lets start the editor wars all over again!! Hahahahahah!)
> ...



No, no...vim w/syntax coloring _or_ nano w/syntax coloring. I tested BBedit, but I just can't justify the cost. SubEthaEdit is pretty good and it's free. Same thing with mi and jedit. I use nano most often though and vi whenI don't have nano.

- G!mpy


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 8, 2003)

Wow, what's with these old revived threads lately?

I keep seeing Herve and thinking he's back =)


----------



## BitWit (Sep 8, 2003)

OK, I'm gonna agree that BBEdit ownz, but if you dont have the cash for it right now,  'mi' will get you by pretty nicely for free. http://www.mimikaki.net/en/


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 8, 2003)

Heh. I love Hydra. 

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18956


----------



## ex2bot (Sep 8, 2003)

This was moved from Mac OS X System & Misc. Software. . . 


Doug


----------



## 033 (Sep 9, 2003)

WOW. SubEthaEdit is so fast. I'm going to start using it now . The only thing I'd like is a file/directory browser though.


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 10, 2003)

skEdit (www.skti.org) it ROCKS! I tried just about everything out there, this thing has so many features, I am amazed. Plus the guy updates a lot. (Yes, I am a bit biased, I am a beta tester )


----------



## 033 (Sep 10, 2003)

I loike how skedit has the site view.... SubThaEdit is missing file browser/site view. Thought SubThaEdit is way faster and leaner.


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 11, 2003)

He is just about to release 3.3, 3.4 will have amazing FTP support, like being able to edit a whole 'site' remotely


----------



## BitWit (Sep 11, 2003)

I've been messing with 'mi' since my last post quite a bit, and I must admit it is by far the most customizable program I've ever used. You can invent whatever code snippets you want for inserting in or around selections, assign them thier own key command (using the apple key, too!) and they also will live inside the contextual menu.

It also does regexp searches, multi-browser preview, and lets you customize all the contextual coloring.

Right now I have mine configured to operate almost exactly like my commercial bbedit from OS9.

The downfall is you have to figure this all out on your own...no manual. But I will send my config files to anyone who would like to start with something close to bbedit. 

cheers!


----------



## Zardoz (Sep 26, 2003)

My 2 cents

BBedit - 10 /10, but not good for everything. I still use vi and pico often.

Oh and BBEdit can edit remotely via passive FTP already


----------



## toast (Sep 29, 2003)

BBEdit 7 addict all the way here, for XHTML/CSS/PHP/CGI programming. Test it once, you'll see what I mean.

The only program I'll buy the upgrade(s) with my eyes closed.

PS: PageSpinner is not bad if all you code is HTML/CSS.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 29, 2003)

Hydra's nicest feature is you can share your documents. It's fun and useful sometimes when 2 or 3 people can write the same document the same time .. and you see who has written what.


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 2, 2003)

For strict X/HTML or even PHP programming I always go with PageSpinner; it does the best syntax formatting for me (making things inside H1 tags actually H1 in the source, very cool).

Aye I've got Scottish blood and don't want to pay for a million (to me) useless features with a big interface. I'd rather stick with ViM or Pico or Joe for free than pay tonnes of cash for BBEdit ... but that's just me being a s--- disturber hehe.


----------

